# too many parameters error



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

windows 98 se error message during startup is 

'hibernation file already present
too many parameters
too many parameters'

any help in how to correct

have tried eliminating all startup programs
have tried disconnecting most hardware addons

still no luck


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Have you tried disabling the advanced power options?

Open the Power Options icon in the Control Panel, change the settings to *Always On - Never - Never - Never*, apply the changes, then reboot.


----------



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

disabling the advanced power options to always on-never-never-never did not change the error messages unfortunately


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Check the contents of c:\autoexec.bat.

If you are unfamiliar with the items, copy/paste it back here.


----------



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

hibernation file is already present
out of environment space


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

> _Originally posted by bobgrimm:_
> *hibernation file is already present
> out of environment space *


??


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in *SYSEDIT*, then click OK. Bring the AUTOEXEC.BAT file window to the front, then copy and paste its contents here so it can be viewed.


----------



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

@if exist C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat call C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat
@if exist C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat del C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat
@ECHO OFF
SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\THINKPAD;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
SET PS2MSG=C:\THINKPAD\PS2.MSG

REM The following line is for hibernation
C:\ThinkPad\PS2 HFILE C 







If Exist C:\MFGBOOTI.REG C:\WINDOWS\REGEDIT C:\MFGBOOTI.REG
@SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.1\ADOBEC~1
SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\OLDD\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE;%PATH%;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
SET CLASSPATH=C:\OLDD\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE\npgssc.jar
SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE;%PATH%;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE\npgssc.jar


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't keep anything in the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files because Windows 98 normally doesn't need anything in there.

I'll pass to someone else and see if deleting the contents or renaming the files is suggested.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Bob:

Have you always been getting this error?
Or, have you just acquired this laptop?

Regardless, the line "C:\ThinkPad\PS2 HFILE C" is creating the hibernation file on C:, and should only be required to be done once. So, using SYSEDIT, change that line to include the letter REM at the front.

Ie: *REM C:\ThinkPad\PS2 HFILE C*

This turns the line into a comment and should be rid of the "file exists" message. It may also get rid of the parameter errors.

Try the REM, reboot and let us know.

Also, confirm that Hibernation on your PC still functions correctly.


----------



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

REM,reboot elimated the first message 
but i still get the two 'too many parameters' messages - these are the ones i am concerned about as to what they are telling me and what my puter is doing

i have not always had these error messages
the laptop is over 5 years old - i have had it since it was new


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Try this:

REM @if exist C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat call C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat
REM @if exist C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat del C:\WININST0.400\SuWarn.Bat
REM @ECHO OFF
REM SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\THINKPAD;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
REM SET PS2MSG=C:\THINKPAD\PS2.MSG

REM The following line is for hibernation
REM C:\ThinkPad\PS2 HFILE C 

REM If Exist C:\MFGBOOTI.REG C:\WINDOWS\REGEDIT C:\MFGBOOTI.REG
REM @SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.1\ADOBEC~1
REM SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\OLDD\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE;%PATH%;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
REM SET CLASSPATH=C:\OLDD\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE\npgssc.jar
REM SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE;%PATH%;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
REM SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE\npgssc.jar

Save the changes, then reboot.


----------



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

the two 'too many parameters' messages disappeared but now get the following


C:\>REM SET PS2MSG=C:\THINKPAD\PS2.MSG

C:\>
C:\>REM The following line is for hibernation
C:\>REM C:\ThinkPad\PS2 HFILE C 
C:\>
C:\>REM If Exist C:\MFGBOOTI.REG C:\WINDOWS\REGEDIT 
C:\MFGBOOTI.REG
C:\>REM @SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\PHOTOD~1.1 
\ADOBEC~1
C:\>REM SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\OLDD\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE;%PATH%;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
C:\>REM SET CLASSPATH=C:\OLDD\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE\npgssc.jar
C:\>REM SET PATH=c:\windows;c:\windows\COMMAND;C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE;%PATH%;"C:\Program Files\MailFrontier"
C:\>REM SET CLASSPATH=C:\PROGRA~1\AMERIC~1\BLUE\npgssc.jar



can you help me understand what the original 'too many parameters' message meant?
why did i get two of them?
are we just getting rid of the messages or fixing a problem?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

At least you got rid of the 2 messages. :up: 

I'll pass to someone else from here.


----------



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

can you tell me what the 2 messages meant

now i get a full screen full of commands


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Bob:

Frank's approach essentially makes a batch file with no executable commands which, I would hope, would make the errors disappear.

When I try your statements, I get the "Out of Environment Space" error, which is resolved if you remove the "c:\Program Files\MailFrontier" from the PATH statements.

Did you recently install MailFrontier? If so, this would explain the "errors" that have just started to appear.

Regardless, the program should not need anything from the Autoexec.bat file.
But, if you wish to test it, remove the*;"c:\Program Files\MailFrontier"* from the two PATH statements.

BTW the commands are all displayed now because one of the commands that Frank commented out, was *@Echo off*
Place this as the very first command, and you will no longer see any output


----------



## bobgrimm (Feb 18, 2004)

thanx it is now working properly without messages

someday i hope i can understand what
'too many parameters' was telling me and why 

but til then......


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

What did you change to make it "work properly"?

Did you remove the "c:\Program Files\MailFrontier" from the PATH?

The "too many parmeters" comes if a DOS command either expects no parameters, and finds some. Or, expects one (for example) and finds 2 or more.

If you changed the PATH, then something in the PATH string was generating the error.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'd like to know what solved the problem too.

If it had been me, I would've printed off the contents of the AUTOEXEC.BAT file, deleted everything from that file, then rebooted.

As I mentioned before, Windows 98 doesn't really need anything in the AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS files.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Unless you are running DOS apps from either DOS or Windows that requires some of the settings. 

Or, if you have an AV installed that is set to do a basic scan at the DOS level before Windows starts.


----------

